# Internet bricht bei Spielen nach ca. 3-5 min. ab?!



## DERASKER123 (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo PcGH-Community,
Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Leitung (16k DSL von Telekom): Seit neuestem bricht die komplette Verbindung nach ca 3-5 min. an meinem PC zusammen, wenn ich Spiele wie Bf4 spiele. Bei nicht so "aufwändigen" Spielen wie Cry of Fear hab ich mit nem Kumpel im Coop keine Probleme. Die Verbindung braucht dann ungefähr 20 sec. bis sie wieder "da" ist. Das Komische dabei: Ich kann mir Sachen mit einer Geschwindigkeit von meist konstanten 2-3 MB/s runterladen, ohne das irgendetwas passiert?!
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Danke.
PS: Hab zwei devolo av mini 500 -oder wie die heißen- und einen av mini 200 in der Leitung, hatte aber davor noch nie Probleme damit. Hab als Router einen Speedport W 724V der Telekom.


----------



## Netboy (16. Juni 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## Cinnayum (16. Juni 2014)

Bei meinem Stromnetz hat irgendein Großverbraucher oder die Übertragung des Sky-Signals von der Box an den TV über WLAN-Frequenzen das DLAN Signal total geschrottet.

Manchmal ging es ohne Probleme und dann wieder überhaupt nicht. Nur Herausziehen der Adapter brachte kurzfristig Abhilfe.
Nun steckt im Fest-PC ein WLAN-Adapter...

Wenn du diese Möglichkeit hast, probiere sie aus.
In der anderen Wohnung funktionieren die DLAN-Adapter über Monate und Jahre ohne Neustart / Verbindungstrennung.


----------



## DERASKER123 (16. Juni 2014)

Danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten,
Alsooo: Ja alles ist aktuell und nein, ich hab noch nix verändert. An Cinnayum: Das WLAN Netz meiner Nachbarn ist sehr stark. Doch das das die Ursache ist, ist für mich relativ unwahrscheinlich, da es wie gesagt davor schon funzte. Das Problem ist halt, dass ich beim Zocken nach kurzer Zeit rausgeworfen werde. Das Haus an dem dlan adapter von devolo, der an dem Speedport hängt wechselt auch öfters auf rot. Ich hab echt kein Plan :-/


----------



## Deeron (16. Juni 2014)

Bei mir zu hause war es so ähnlich (KabelBW).
Schuld daran war die stärke des Uploadsignals, welches zu stärk war.
Dadurch hat das Modem selbstständig die komplette Up- und Downstreamverbindung gekappt.
Schau dir mal in der Modemsoftware die daten an und gleich die mal mit den Empfohlenen Werten ab. (Stichwort: Dämpfung)


----------



## DERASKER123 (16. Juni 2014)

Also meine Uploadgeschwindigkeit beträgt ungefähr 2100 Mbit/s (falls das die richtige Einheit ist; hab nen Test auf wieistmeineip.de gemacht).
Danke


----------



## DERASKER123 (17. Juni 2014)

Bitte um Antwort
Danke


----------



## Rurdo (17. Juni 2014)

2100Mbit Upload hätt ich auch gern  Du meinst wohl 2100kbit ^^ 

Ich hab zwar keine Lösung zu deinem Problem, aber ein recht ähnliches. (Nebenbei, ein guter Freund hat dieses Problem seit kurzem auch). 
Undzwar tritt es bei mir !nur! beim schauen von 4k Videos auf YT auf. Es stockt dann einfach, ich hab absolut keine Konnektivität, kann nichtmal mitm Router connecten. (Iphone/andere PCs bleiben aber drin..) 
Dann muss ich nur kurz den Wlanstick aus u. einstecken und es funkt sofort wieder. Bis ich das nächste 4k Video versuche zu laden. 

Bei nem Freund tritt es seltener auf wenn er große Dateien zieht (z.b. ein Game auf Steam). 
Wir haben beide einen Kabelanschluss von UPC, allerdings unterschiedliche Endgeräte (Modems/Router sowie Empfänger). Deswegen KANN es doch nur ein einstellungsproblem vom Provider sein, oder hab ich etwas übersehen?

Mfg


----------



## Deeron (23. Juni 2014)

Es ging nicht umd die Geschwindigkeit des Uploads, sonder um die SignalSTÄRKE. Gemessen in db und nachzulesen in der Software deines Routers. 
Bei meinem Modem waren >54db schon zu viel. Ideal sind 50 bis 52db.


----------



## shadie (23. Juni 2014)

Rurdo schrieb:


> Undzwar tritt es bei mir !nur! beim schauen von 4k Videos auf YT auf. Es stockt dann einfach, ich hab absolut keine Konnektivität, kann nichtmal mitm Router connecten. (Iphone/andere PCs bleiben aber drin..)


 
Das kann ich bestätigen

16000er DSL
Alles mit Cat6 verkabelt

Wenn ich Youtube anmache und mit 1080p schaue und dabei MW2 spiele, dann ruckelt es einmal heftig und bam Verbindung weg.
Meiner Meinung nach liegt es daran, dass Youtube nicht dauerhaft ein wenig buffert, sondern auf einen Schlag die ganze Geschwindigkeit ausnutzt und somit einfach alle anderen Programme drunter leiden.

Da kann man aber Abhilfe schaffen, gibt Programme die schaltet man vorm zocken an und die reservieren für das SPiel dann gewisse Kapazitäten an up und downloade.

Ich habe da leider keinen Namen, wenn das jemand kennt, her damit ich brauche das auch 

Beim Wiedergeben von Videos aus amazoninstantvideo macht keine Probleme.
Weil dort dauerhaft gebuffert wird und nicht einmal zu 100 alle 3 Minuten.


----------



## DERASKER123 (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
Wo sehe ich in der Routerkonfig die Signalstärke (Telekom)?
Ich hab außerdem den Verdacht, dass die devolos sehr überlastet sind (deswegen auch rotes haus), da der Speedport sehr viel "reinschickt". Davor hatte ich einen FritzBox Router und mit dem lief alles super (Will nicht sagen dass der Speedport schlecht ist, ganz im Gegenteil), besagter FritzBox Router hatte aber auch schon trotz 16k seine Grenze bei ca. 800 kb/s. Deßhalb waren die Dinger nie überlastet. Das ist aber auch nur ne Vermutung, da ich meinen PC schon direkt an den Speedport angeschlossen hab und auch das Problem hatte, werde das aber nochmal nachprüfen.
Ach ja, hier ein Ausschnitt meines Routerlogs, falls euch das was hilft: 

23.06.2014 20:53:53 fe80::90fd:881d:8e2c:dbed Anmeldung erfolgreich. (G101)

23.06.2014 20:51:06 DNSv6-Fehler: Der angegebene Domainname kann nicht von 2003:180:2:8000:0:1:0:53 aufgelöst werden. Fehler: Timeout (P008)

23.06.2014 20:47:40 DNSv6-Fehler: Der angegebene Domainname kann nicht von 2003:180:2:8000:0:1:0:53 aufgelöst werden. Fehler: Name Error (P008)

23.06.2014 20:39:39 DNSv6-Fehler: Der angegebene Domainname kann nicht von 2003:180:2:8100:0:1:0:53 aufgelöst werden. Fehler: Timeout (P008)

23.06.2014 20:39:39 DNSv6-Fehler: Der angegebene Domainname kann nicht von 2003:180:2:8000:0:1:0:53 aufgelöst werden. Fehler: Timeout (P008)

23.06.2014 20:39:39 DNSv6-Fehler: Der angegebene Domainname kann nicht von 2003:180:2:8000:0:1:0:53 aufgelöst werden. Fehler: Server failure (P008)

23.06.2014 20:30:33 DHCP ist aktiv: 23.06.2014 20:30:33 fe80::1 (DH101)

23.06.2014 20:30:31 DHCP ist aktiv: 23.06.2014 20:30:31 WLAN iPhone[Name] D8:9E:3F:6D:7E:B6 192.168.2.102 255.255.255.0 192.168.2.1 192.168.2.1 1814400. (H001) 

Danke!


----------



## Deeron (23. Juni 2014)

Screenshots deiner routersoftware wären evtl hilfreich ^^. Hab den router leider nicht und kann dich da nicht blind navigieren.


----------



## DERASKER123 (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

melde mich wieder da ich was ausprobiert hab. Es liegt wohl doch an den 3 "devolos". Hab ein LAN Kabel mal direkt an den Router geschlossen und mit meinem PC verbunden und hatte bestes und starkes Internet. ^^
Was soll ich jedoch jetzt machen? (außer Umtausch)
Danke


----------

